# Biosfera Transfronteiriça



## Brigantia (24 Mai 2012 às 19:27)

> Realizou-se, no dia 23 de maio, a cerimónia de assinatura do contrato entre o Agrupamento Europeu de Cooperação Territorial – ZASNET, AECT e o consórcio luso-espanhol responsável pela elaboração do projeto “Biosfera Transfronteiriça”, que diz respeito à candidatura à UNESCO para classificação de Reserva de Biosfera.
> Esta candidatura engloba, em Portugal, o Nordeste Transmontano e, em Espanha, as províncias de Salamanca e Zamora e deverá ser apresentada em março de 2013, prevendo-se que a avaliação da UNESCO seja comunicada em setembro de 2013.
> Em caso de aprovação, será *a maior reserva transfronteiriça da Europa*, com uma área de 1.768.284 hectares, e que integra os Parques Naturais de Montesinho, do Douro Internacional, de Sanabria e das Arribas do Douro, territórios inseridos em Rede Natura, como a Paisagem Protegida da Albufeira do Azibo, Romeu, Sierra de la Culebra, Lagunas de Villafafila, Rio Sabor e o Rio Maçãs.
> Recorde-se que o projeto “Biosfera Transfronteiriça” visa a promoção, a conservação e a proteção das áreas naturais transfronteiriças, a definição dos recursos naturais para uma gestão conjunta como Reserva de Biosfera e o fortalecimento da cooperação das autoridades responsáveis da REDE Natura 2000, prevendo a implementação de algumas ações, como a catalogação e inventário dos recursos naturais, a promoção conjunta dos espaços protegidos com a denominação de qualidade de Reserva de Biosfera Transfronteiriça, a criação de quatro “Rotas turístico-naturais” e implementação conjunta de uma marca de qualidade, entre outras.



© Câmara Municipal de Bragança


Acho fantástico mas está muita coisa por clarificar. Será que a UNESCO vai aceitar a inclusão do Rio Sabor no projeto com a barragem a avançar a toda a velocidade ou é mais uma que devia parar de imediato. 

E os 8.000 hectares de carvalhal contínuo da Serra de Nogueira não entram no projeto

Uma reserva com uma área de 1.768.284 hectares
Como é que se vai gerir esta enorme reserva?

E como se vão gerir tão diferentes vontades? Por exemplo na questão do lobo e do veado será que na Sierra de la Culebra se vai continuar a permitir a sua caça?


Em todo caso é um projeto que parece muito interessante.


----------



## MSantos (25 Mai 2012 às 01:14)

Brigantia disse:


> © Câmara Municipal de Bragança
> 
> 
> Acho fantástico mas está muita coisa por clarificar. Será que a UNESCO vai aceitar a inclusão do Rio Sabor no projeto com a barragem a avançar a toda a velocidade ou é mais uma que devia parar de imediato.
> ...



Sim, sem duvida nenhuma que vai ser interessante acompanhar a evolução deste projecto. Quanto à gestão deve ser feita através dos parques já existentes mas de uma forma mais integrada, isto digo eu 

O carvalhal da Serra de Nogueira faz parte da rede Natura 2000, mas apesar disso continua a ser um pouco esquecido...

Quanto à caça deve continuar na minha opinião, é uma forma de gerir a população de veados e trazer receitas para a região, a actividade cinegética move bastante gente e bastante dinheiro, e em Espanha ainda mais.


----------



## Brigantia (30 Mai 2012 às 21:53)

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/pmgHlGt8JJKazdofTqgQ"]http://videos.sapo.pt/pmgHlGt8JJKazdofTqgQ[/ame]




> *Portugueses e espanhóis querem criar a maior Reserva da Biosfera da Europa*
> 
> Municípios portugueses e espanhóis vão avançar com uma candidatura conjunta à UNESCO para a criação da maior Reserva da Biosfera da Europa, num território que se estende de Bragança, em Portugal, a Salamanca, em Espanha, divulgaram nesta quinta-feira os promotores.
> 
> ...


©  Público


----------



## duero (3 Jun 2012 às 23:38)

Hola, no sabía en que topic colocar esto, así que lo dejó aquí.

Me han dejado un CD amateur de cazadores de mi valle donde aparecen varias especies animales en la naturaleza:

Corzos, osos, lobos (cazado), jabalí, ciervo (veado), gato montés, rebeco (camurza), y los perros (caes) de los cazadores. Mas los cazadores cazaran jabalí y lobo, los otros animales dejaran en paz.

El video es amateur, mas tiene buena imagen (excepto algunos minutos), y es de una hora aproximadamente.

Mas no se como colocar aquí pues nunca subí un vídeo en internet. 

Mas para los amantes de la naturaleza es de dejar agua en la boca


----------



## DMigueis (4 Jun 2012 às 22:43)

Brigantia disse:


> © Câmara Municipal de Bragança
> 
> 
> Acho fantástico mas está muita coisa por clarificar. Será que a UNESCO vai aceitar a inclusão do Rio Sabor no projeto com a barragem a avançar a toda a velocidade ou é mais uma que devia parar de imediato.
> ...



O veado tanto se caça na Sierra de la Culebra como em Montesinho. Apenas em quantidades diferentes. Portanto é lógico que se continue a caçar. No entanto é preciso que as regras de caça sejam também elas transfronteiriças, bem como as quotas. Agora implementar esta ideologia transfronteiriça no que diz respeito à caça, não vai ser fácil...No entanto, era o que já se devia fazer há muito tempo, em toda a área transfronteiriça entre Portugal e Espanha.


----------



## DMigueis (4 Jun 2012 às 22:46)

MSantos disse:


> Quanto à caça deve continuar na minha opinião, é uma forma de gerir a população de veados e trazer receitas para a região, a actividade cinegética move bastante gente e bastante dinheiro, e em Espanha ainda mais.



Concordo. No entanto é preciso ver qual o destino dessas verbas. Poderiam por exemplo servir para pagar parte dos prejuízos de lobo, ou para subsidiar medidas de protecção para as culturas contra a acção do veado/corço/javali.


----------



## Brigantia (28 Fev 2013 às 19:55)

A candidatura deve avançar no mês de Março.

Notícia e vídeo de promoção:
http://www.cm-braganca.pt/PageGen.aspx?WMCM_PaginaId=38506&noticiaId=49410&pastaNoticiasReqId=44435


http://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=608374682510329&id=203931629617852



Aqui também podem ver muitas e lindas imagens da zona de Salamanca e da Faia Brava
http://rewildingeurope.photoshelter.com/gallery/Western-Iberia/G0000RfFgpgLwodI/


[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/9PeMguqR4Z5oBe1YUjC9"]http://videos.sapo.pt/9PeMguqR4Z5oBe1YUjC9[/ame]


----------



## Brigantia (6 Jun 2013 às 22:08)

Trás-os-Montes, Zamora e Salamanca querem partilhar reserva de biosfera



Tudo indica que a candidatura irá avançar em Julho e a decisão da UNESCO será divulgada em Setembro.


----------



## boneli (8 Jun 2013 às 13:56)

Penso que este será o tópico mais indicados....
Foi filmado em Montesinho uma espécie de perdiz extinta do nosso território há mais de 60 anos. Falta saber se é algo ocasional ou se voltou a nidificar de novo. De qualquer maneira não deixa de ser uma boa noticia.

Aqui vai o link

http://boasnoticias.sapo.pt/noticias_perdiz-dada-como-extinta-foi-vista-em-tras-os-montes_16029.html


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jun 2015 às 13:27)

*A UNESCO decide hoje em París sobre a classificão ou não da Reserva de Biosfera Transfronteriza Meseta Ibérica*


----------



## Thomar (9 Jun 2015 às 19:01)

Brigantia disse:


> *A UNESCO decide hoje em París sobre a classificão ou não da Reserva de Biosfera Transfronteriza Meseta Ibérica*


*
Foi Aprovada!
*


> *UNESCO declara Reserva de Biosfera zona transfronteiriça junto a Bragança*
> 
> Com esta decisão será criada “a maior reserva da Europa”, que abrangerá um território com uma área equivalente à região norte de Portugal.
> 
> ...


Fonte: http://rr.sapo.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=1&did=189952



> *The Meseta Iberica biosphere reserve (Spain/Portugal)* encompasses the provinces of Salamanca and Zamora in Spain and Terra Quente and Fria in Portugal. It covers an area of 1,132,606 hectares. Altitudes in the area vary from 100 m to 2,000 m above sea level. The area contains many flagship species, some of which have been the subject of conservation projects, such as the black stork (_Ciconia nigra_), Egyptian vulture (_Neophron pernocpterus_), Bonelli’s eagle (_Aquila fasciata_), Eurasian eagle-owl (_Bubo bubo_), European otter (_Lutra lutra_), and Iberian wolf (_Canis lupus signatus_). Over 300,000 people live in this site, which also features built heritage dating back to Roman times and the Middle Ages.



Fonte: http://www.unesco.org/new/en/media-...d_network_of_biosphere_reserves/#.VXcqYc9Viis


----------



## james (9 Jun 2015 às 19:28)

Mas mais importante ainda que essa classificação era que  os autarcas e as pessoas desses locais interiorizassem mesmo a importancia da biodiversidade e não fossem entusiastas de barragens a qualquer preço , por exemplo .

Enquanto isso não ocorrer , esse titulo sera meramente simbólico .


----------

